# Nissan FB13 service manual



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

Dear all,

I'm living in Sri Lanka. we have nissan call Sunny insted with sintra.the engine call GA15 DS (Electronic Carb control) it is bit a different than 1991 1300cc engine. Distrubuter and some ECC functions are different. is anybody got FB3 Service manual?


----------

